# Rochester, NY



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Haven't been to a reptile show in years. Looking forward to this - REXPO 2017


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

I will be going. Anyone have frogs available that will be there?


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll probably be there as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Excited about this weekend 

Who will be there? Anyone going that has frogs for sale?


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Hope no one else here got towed there... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

I seen alot of cars getting towed from the lot next door. I parked on a side street. Anyone know the vendors that had dart frogs? I know Josh's frogs and krantz's frog lounge but there was one more across from Josh's but I can't remember the name.


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Harts darts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks man


----------

